# Singapore living expenses



## ani_india

I have two job offers 1 > in Singapore, Salary 84,000 PA
2> Bangalore, 17L PA
I have 9+ years of IT experience & currently working in Kolkata, India.

There is not much difference in terms of Organization & content of work. What I am looking for is a decent living & good saving. I know it would be easy for my wife to get a job in Bangalore but not sure about Singapore.
Can I maintain a good living & have some savings in Singapore with this salary?


----------



## simonsays

if you are being offering 84,000 PA, in SGD, well, that's a fair salary .. and decent enough

If you are not a pretty frugal person, but not a lavish type - you can secure a 2 bedroom apartment for 2,000 and eat and live for another 2,000 per month .. 

Do the maths

If the offer is in USD, well, it is great

Note that despite Singapore being tagged as a rich country, the average annual home income is less than 40,000 or so ..


----------



## ani_india

Thanks Ecureilx
It’s in Singapore Dollar

I am planning to go alone & stay there for 3-6 mnths. I hope my wife ‘ll get a job within this time as she has 9+ years of exp & quite good in her field.
After going through this forum & a lot of google, I came up with below budget for the initial 3-6 months period
Accommodation (1 Room ) : 1200-1500
Food : 600
Transport : 150
Misc Exp : 350
So Total expense should be around 2300 – 2600

Please let me know if this looks good or should I add something more.


----------



## simonsays

ani_india said:


> Accommodation (1 Room ) : 1200-1500
> Food : 600
> Transport : 150
> Misc Exp : 350
> So Total expense should be around 2300 – 2600
> 
> Please let me know if this looks good or should I add something more.


So, this is where you start to hate me ..   

in other words, you plan to save up 4,400 per month and live on 1/3 the pay ? hmmm

while it is not wrong to plan to save the maximum, or plan to save as much as possible, it is pretty scary when you have not put aside money or accommodate stuff like - an occasional taxi - about 20 $ or so per trip, depending on where you work vs where you stay, or a medical emergency - say, removal of wisdom tooth at 350 $, or .. say, a craving for good indian food, at 30 $ a meal, once a week .. and .. oh, well, don't forget, income tax at 15% approx .. and an occasional dress for yourself, and a local colleagues dinner invite, a movie .. oh, wait, you haven't calculated the calls you will make to home, plus local phone usage .. and the list is NOT exhaustive .. 

The saving grace is, if you are going to live alone, you can find a common room - i.e. room with a shared toilet, for less than 800, if you don't mind spending 30 minutes a day for travel.

And then again, with the tightening of the rental rules, the cheaper rental places may just evaporate .. 

If you ask me, I would play safe, expect to spend 3,500 a month, including the stuff that 'you get to know .. ' like buying thing and then finding you can buy the same stuff, cheaper elsewhere .. ' .. it includes 'Indian' Indian food, which can set you back by 30$ or much more .. then you find out a food court which serves the same dish, at street food price of 5 $ - never mind the ambiance ..


----------



## lorgnette

Accommodation (1 Room ) : one room rental has no kitchen facilities. Most LL prefer 1-2 year rental terms common rooms are 600-900 and master bedroom ($1k-1.7k depends ensuite or common bathroom and location)
Food : 600- doable for hawker centers B @$2-5 L/D @$5-10 
Transport : 150 depends on commute distance -MRT trains is currently offering a considerable discount before peak. If you are morning early riser, it will be beneficial for your rides (see website for details)
Misc Exp : 350 doable dep on budget 3K first month. Costs of living is high but if you cook at home or have local cuisine the costs could be lower.

Welcome to Singapore!


----------



## ani_india

Thanks again.
Just to clarify I don’t plan to save 4400..I would be more than happy if I can save 2000 after paying tax and other expenses.. but now I think thats a pipe dream

If I consider an expense of 3500 + 1000 tax then total expense 4500..

Wow!!! thats huge amount...

Now I know why people say singapore is an expensive city...
I have to think about other Pros & Cons before accepting this offer..

I wanted to know what are the real expenses…having gone through many post I came to the conclusion that it’s not really possible to know your expenses unless you spent some time in Singapore..

NB:
Anyway my wife always says you can afford doesn’t men you need to afford...


----------



## simonsays

ani_india said:


> Thanks again.
> Just to clarify I don’t plan to save 4400..I would be more than happy if I can save 2000 after paying tax and other expenses.. but now I think thats a pipe dream


Not a pipe dream, a lot of people are living super-frugal, and do save up that much or more .. then again, a lot don't - and still have a good life here.

Like some ASEAN expats I know, who earn less than 3,000 S$ a month, and every 3 months or so they are able to take an overseas holiday, or a flight back home -



> I wanted to know what are the real expenses…having gone through many post I came to the conclusion that it’s not really possible to know your expenses unless you spent some time in Singapore..


Exactly that is what I try to tell people, and not many will like my answer: unless you are here, you don't know how much you will end up spending

An example: a friend was living in Sengkang, and travelling to Raffles place daily - a commute of about 45 minutes. And an occasional late night work cost him something like 20$ for taxi per trip .. 

To save cost, especially since his employer doesn't pay for late night taxi after work, he found a place closer to Little India, a bit expensive than the previous place, and is like 10 minutes to work, and an occasional late night work - taxi home cost less than 10 $, 

But now, he gets 'good' indian food and he is now whining that his meals, on an average day, costs about 10 dollar, just for dinner, and more than 20 $ on weekends. You know, North Indian meals can cost that much or more. Chicken curry + Lamb curry + naan can set you back by 24 $ or more .. heck, even 'authentic' Indian Bryani can cost upwards of 12 $. And it is a tough thing to resist, when you see the nice food, vs localised versions of the same food.

now, localised Indian food, like local briyani/prata etc, which can set up back by less than 4 $ or 5 $ at the most. Or Chicken rice could be had at $ 2.50 or mixed rice at $ 2.

And I did hear once an expat complaining that it is expensive in Singapore, compared to Tokyo or Dubai, and he is struggling on his 120,000 S$ PA salary, well, which is a lot when you consider him being on expat terms .. 

So the answer is the same: you can make do for less than 2,000 $ PM, like a lot of entry level people do, or struggle with more than 10,000 $ PM 



> NB:
> Anyway my wife always says you can afford doesn’t men you need to afford...


Well, she is smart I guess ...


----------



## ani_india

Thanks ecureilx for all your words!!! 
I really appreciate your time & effort.

I have decided to go ahead with my plan & ‘ll travel to singapore on Mid of Sep.

Not thinking much about income, expense & savings…Just want to enjoy the place & the culture..


----------



## lorgnette

Ani-i, 

yes, thinking adventurous is the right way to go. Enjoy yourself the first two months to know your spending budget and provide a fair estimate for the year. Life is not about spending and saving but it is also about living--wisely.

Hence, the more prep you have, the cheaper to live in Singapore. It is an expensive city -- there are limited difference in prices on commodities. eg., Tokyo, supposed to be more expensive, has supermarkets and restaurants and departmental stores in suburbs where prices are reasonable compared to main drag. On our island city, there is little comparison except expensive and more expensive outlets in everything from electronics to groceries to restaurants. 

As you will witness in crowded restaurants and food courts even weekends, majority of residents eat out, and this habit drives prices up too. To reverse high cost of living, eating in abates costs with groceries affordable for a healthier lifestyle. 

Further, the Indian community is established, enclaves with grocery, restaurants, textile, hair salons and massage and departmental stores with relatively economical prices. Two popular places frequent by expats, other Asian visitors and locals: Tekka market and Mustapha Departmental store surrounded by a huge array of Indian N/S authentic dishes happily communicating in their regional dialects and English--welcoming you warmly to your second home during your stay.

Have a glorious adventure in Singaporean experiences.


----------



## wesmant

One way to save on transport: ride motorbike (small ones! Like vespa, honda CBF)

I've just got my bike license for a month plus, and i am so very amazed how cheap transport on a vespa. I spend less than 50bucks a month in operational cost (less than 100 bucks a month in total)! So much cheaper than 2 months back when I spent at least 1200 a month on my car! Haha.
Even when I started counting transport budget with public transport, it's still more expensive than my vespa 

So, settle ur bike license, convert when u first reached singapore, and ride bike! This won't restrict u from choosing a place to stay, even to the ceapest area (probably Marsiling or Chua Chu Kang or Bt Panjang-off BPP), u simply ride your bike!

Do note if you are to take ur license in Singapore (not converting), it'll take u at least 5 months. I can do it since i know how to ride bike for almost 20 years and am familiar with singapore traffic rules since i normally drive. If you are not that familiar, one expat guy from sydney who happen to had a bike lesson with me said it took him almost a year to the last lesson. Plus have to wait for another 2 months for Traffic police test, if you can pass at the first attempt! Otherwise, another 2 months 

Good luck and enjoy Singapore!


----------



## simonsays

wesmant: as of now, the TP is getting jittery with fresh foreign licenses, and more than one friend of mine had to go through the Basic, Adv, Test etc. etc. as their license was less than a year old ..


----------



## wesmant

Ecureilx: not sure abt new license, tho I had a friend converted his new overseas license after being a PR for ard 5yrs, that was last Jan.
My wife converted last Apr, after being a PR for 8 yrs, but her license is not new.

Well, imho, worth trying, who knows u have ur luck.
Just book and pass ur BTT, direct go to TP conversion counter. No point asking those CS in driving school


----------



## ani_india

Finally I 'll be travelling to Singapore on 16th.My company 'll provide free accommodation for 2 weeks. So, I am planning to carry less cash (1000 SGD + $ 500 USD) and hope it 'll be sufficient till I get my first month salary. Of course I 'll be carrying all my cards..

I have also started looking for accommodation (1 master room) near my work place - changi business park...I am travelling alone, so planning to share an apartment rather than stay alone & get bored in a single apartment.

Is it possible if I take an apartment in rent ( a 2BHK or 3 BHK) and then look for a flat mate in a site like easyroommate .. is it allowed in Singapore or only the owner can decide who can stay on rent.


----------



## wesmant

You can share a BR with someone else, take a BR within apartment or rent the whole apt yourself.
Once you landed, you can browse the newspaper (strait times) or you may start your searching thru property portal like propertyguru dot com.

If you work in CBP, nearby area would be Bedok, Simei, tampines and probably pasir ris. Good luck!


----------



## lorgnette

ani_india said:


> Finally I 'll be travelling to Singapore on 16th.My company 'll provide free accommodation for 2 weeks. So, I am planning to carry less cash (1000 SGD + $ 500 USD) and hope it 'll be sufficient till I get my first month salary. Of course I 'll be carrying all my cards..
> 
> I have also started looking for accommodation (1 master room) near my work place - changi business park...I am travelling alone, so planning to share an apartment rather than stay alone & get bored in a single apartment.
> 
> Is it possible if I take an apartment in rent ( a 2BHK or 3 BHK) and then look for a flat mate in a site like easyroommate .. is it allowed in Singapore or only the owner can decide who can stay on rent.


Yes, it is possible and more relaxing to rent a whole apartment if your wife will be joining you in a couple months. It will be exhausting after you start work to look for places and arrange to move out from company service apartment into transitional master br and then into an apartment when she arrives. 
1. LL might include or exclude the sub-renting a room clause, usually it is negotiable (as supply outweighs the demand now) esp longer terms eg., 1 year lease is better than 6m for nego.
2. Once arrived, advisable to verify direct public transit commute options and walking distance from stations/bus stops to work so you could pick a few convenient residential areas when acclimatized to the street map.
3. Advisable to check out housing choices after you arrived as agents prefer to call back a local number. * land lines in Singapore offer unlimited free calls
4. Have you checked out office dress code- is it formal business or business casuals? 

Have a happy landing in Changi!


----------



## ani_india

2 Months gone...Here is an update for those who are still asking about monthly expenses in Singapore... It cant go beyond $1000 excluding rent...I have visited most of Sentosa..been to pubs most of the weekends..have taken decent dinners near little india..


----------



## lorgnette

Welcome to Singapore -after 2 m, are you glad you came?


----------



## wesmant

ani_india said:


> 2 Months gone...Here is an update for those who are still asking about monthly expenses in Singapore... It cant go beyond $1000 excluding rent...I have visited most of Sentosa..been to pubs most of the weekends..have taken decent dinners near little india..


Haha, it's housing is the actual big spending here. 1k is a lot! If I took out my housing, car and kids education, i do not spend 1k for my family of 4 in general


----------



## ani_india

lorgnette said:


> Welcome to Singapore -after 2 m, are you glad you came?


Yes I am glad I came here...I liked everything except the weather ...its horrible to say the least..


----------



## Ifrpilot

I don't find $1000/month excessive at all. I think its very easy to burn through that in a month here in Singapore!


----------



## ebiburger

I agree, housing is one of the biggest expenses for expats living in Singapore


----------



## simonsays

ani_india said:


> 2 Months gone...Here is an update for those who are still asking about monthly expenses in Singapore... It cant go beyond $1000 excluding rent...I have visited most of Sentosa..been to pubs most of the weekends..have taken decent dinners near little india..


seriously ??  

How did you do that ?

A normal person - for 3 square meals, spends about 400 to 450 .. 

And did you not include travel, minor expenses and all others ??


----------



## ani_india

I didnt write down all the expenses but

Roughly
Lunch + Drinks + Snacks /day =8-10
MRT/Bus = 4
Weekends : 40-60 (Drinks, Movies, etc)
Monthly = 650

Breakfast/Dinner @ home 250-300


----------



## simonsays

ani_india: for argument sake .. 

You forgot about taking a taxi after drink - where about do you live ??  add another 20 to 25 $ per trip - unless you are walking distance to the bar town - in which case your number are totally Wrong - the closer you are to the city, the lesser the chance of getting cheaper food .. 

Once a week - a nice dinner outside - like in one of those many Indian Restaurants - 30 $ upwards a week .. 

Once in two months or so, an invite to a colleague / friend's wedding - ang pao - 100$ upwards (of course you can avoid it if you are pretty much live like a hermit .. ) 

And you don't buy new dresses - shoes, socks, undies .. if not every month atleast once in a while ?

And some movie ? 20 $ odd per movie .. 

And well, I guess you don't buy soap, shampoo, tooth paste .. and some snacks to keep at home .. 

add another 100 $ .. 

I know, you can make do in your number, if you are very tight with your wallet ...


----------



## ani_india

I am not a spendthrift. I have a decent salary (fix component of 7K) but still in last 2 months my expenses have been around 1000 (-+200) excluding rent. I am staying in Saint Michael’s Road and I do eat most of the time in Little India. A good Desi dinner (Thali) costs around $10. (It’s less in few places such as roof top in Mustafa.). 

Yes I do take taxi occasionally but it’s always been around $8-10…sometimes in 20s (from Changi or Clarke Quay). 

I am not here to convenience any one. I am just trying to give a true picture of my expenses. Before coming to Singapore I was really worried about the expenses and googled a lot to get a fair idea about it.

I am providing this information to those who might be in my situation.

Believe me , Singapore is a good place to save some money if you get a decent salary. Before Singapore I have worked in US, UK & Germany. In Germany my salary was 65,000 euro but take home was around 3200 pm. I was in US for 3 years & my savings in US was not bad but I think I can easily save 50% more than what I was doing in US.


----------



## simonsays

roof top in Mustafa is cheaper ? wow .. are you serious ??  

And, yes, 10$ meals in Little india don't include any drinks or even a soft drink - add another 2.50 to 4.50 there  

Still I would like to plant my disclaimer - your numbers are on the lowly low side ..


----------



## ani_india

Ask for a north indian meal ..it’s less than $10

May be you are correct…$1000 bucks might not be sufficient for avg Singaporeans but it’s sufficient for me and below ‘er my expenses in other countries

Germany : 850 (rent, Hamburg) + 600-700 euro monthly
India : 18,000 (rent, Pune) + 25,000-30,000 Inr monthly
US : 1100 (rent, Columbus) + 1000-1200 usd monthly
UK : was in 2003-05..So numbers are irrelevant
Singapore : Office Guest house - A master bedroom in a condo & I am paying only 650…office pays the rest + other expenses 1000-1200

I am not here to argue with any1…Please go through the all the post..Before coming to Singapore I wanted to know what would be the approx. monthly expenditures. ..having spent more than 2 months in Singapore I thought it’s a good idea to post my experiences…it might help someone else…I didn’t know folks ‘ll start arguing on everything..


----------



## simonsays

ani_india said:


> I am not here to argue with any1…Please go through the all the post..Before coming to Singapore I wanted to know what would be the approx. monthly expenditures. ..having spent more than 2 months in Singapore I thought it’s a good idea to post my experiences…it might help someone else…I didn’t know folks ‘ll start arguing on everything..


Gosh .. cool down mate .. 

Didn't I start off saying "for argument sake .. " 

Oh crap .. sorry if it tickled your raw nerves .. and you don't like to have some idle banter .. in this pretty silent board .. 

Apologies again .. 

But I am still curious how the food in mustafa roof top turned up so cheap, unless you are eating as a group .. go alone and pay less than 10 $ ? well .. you are good  I should learn a thing or two from you .. 









From somebody who's been here for 10 years plus - only ...


----------



## lorgnette

I didn’t know folks ‘ll start arguing on everything..

Yes you are right-they often do too.

Yes, cost of living in Singapore is higher and lower than some cities. In Tokyo a ramen at a stall costs S$15 compared to a bowl/plate of noodle for 30% in Singapore or 15% in KL or Johor up North. 

Groceries cost is manageable for cooking meals at home. It is economical. Majority of Singaporean families or singles eat out on daily 2 or 3 meal regularly. Groceries are cheaper as fresh produce prices are commonly duty waived under treaty with other Asean countries. 

As ani attested, expenses $1K per person excl accommodation is doable. Plus get an ezlink card for public transit- as it cut down travel costs considerably.

With a frugal lifestyle compared to Tokyo or London or San Francisco, savings are higher in Singapore due to extreme low commute costs by bus or trains. 

Although cheaper than other cities seemingly travel a longer distance, yet taxis are less cost effective with numerous one way streets in Singapore; commuters usually demand to stop at a certain mall making driver go a circuitous route to arrive at the entrance. Buses will stop at the opposite street -a shorter distance and cheaper price. 

Yes, Ani is correct. Under frugal planning, one can save a chunk of his pay in addition to a comfortable lifestyle in Singapore.


----------



## simonsays

lorgnette said:


> I didn’t know folks ‘ll start arguing on everything..
> 
> Yes you are right-they often do too.


Guilty as charged .. then again, i don't know .. with not much activity in this board, you prefer utter silence than some discussion ? or you too are the sensitive type like ani ?? (Ooops .. )



> Groceries cost is manageable for cooking meals at home. It is economical. Majority of Singaporean families or singles eat out on daily 2 or 3 meal regularly.


So, tell me - how many landlords allow cooking at home even if you rent the whole unit .. ? and if you are just taking a room - 90% will insist on 'no cooking .. ' and cooking, if allowed, is limited to light cooking - i.e. an instant noodle once in a while !!! Look at the ST classifieds - most landlords specify "NO COOKING" .. 



> Yes, Ani is correct. *Under frugal planning, *one can save a chunk of his pay in addition to a comfortable lifestyle in Singapore.


Well, that's the key ..  

In fact a colleague in office challenged me that it can be done exactly at 1,000 per month .. and he said he eats his dinner at home .. and .. his landlord allows him to cook rice and only rice .. so dinner is rice + yoghurt + some instant MRE meal. .. available in Mustafa ..  

And the topic in a dinner last week was the same: instead of raising the price of meals, most restaurants have resorted to raising the price of the drinks - coke is topping at 4.00 at most restaurants now ..

And funny enough .. years ago, like in early 2000, when you are seen with a Mac Meal, people frown at you like you are a big spender - considering that the Mac meal costs 5$ upwards .. and guess what is the cheapest meal in town ? if you are a non-veg- Mac is turning out to be the cheapest - 2$ breakfast, 4$ lunch and 5 $ dinner meals ..


----------



## mummysarah

*Well agreed on Expenses*

Living in Singapore Has to be very planned. 

Especially,when you plan to have kids , and bring family to Singapore.

Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## lorgnette

ani_india said:


> Yes I am glad I came here...I liked everything except the weather ...its horrible to say the least..


Yes you came with the rains, which pour in torrents unexpectedly. 

Is it rain, heat or the humidity you find horrible? Anyway, bear with it, soon you will feel at home again.


----------



## lorgnette

Quote: Originally Posted by lorgnette 
I didn’t know folks ‘ll start arguing on everything..

Yes you are right-they often do too.

_Guilty as charged .. then again, i don't know .. with not much activity in this board, you prefer utter silence than some discussion ? or you too are the sensitive type like ani ?? (Ooops .. )_

It is not about sensitivity but respectability for each OP. Many of us have little knowledge about ground rules or current living situation and we post a thread for answers on these forums. Granted there is no perfect know all person with a perfect answer- it is a good point to respect diverse POV and treat questions based on their genuine desire to search for answers. 

Frequently some of us react not to the message or to make the forum interesting with colorful views but they bicker to belittle messengers in a juvenile manner or lead them in the wrong directions. I don't think it is fair. Some of us have answers now but one day we will need answers too. Do not do unto others......hence, if we cannot offer help to a thread, neither should we show- off in a stand-offish perspective.

Quote: Groceries cost is manageable for cooking meals at home. It is economical. Majority of Singaporean families or singles eat out on daily 2 or 3 meal regularly. 

_So, tell me - how many landlords allow cooking at home even if you rent the whole unit .. ? and if you are just taking a room - 90% will insist on 'no cooking .. ' and cooking, if allowed, is limited to light cooking - i.e. an instant noodle once in a while !!! Look at the ST classifieds - most landlords specify "NO COOKING" .._

Yes, many ads in room rentals disallow cooking (for LL does not provide cleaning services). Apartment rentals has no such restrictions. A friend mentioned in satirical jest but a reality check will summarize that kitchen facilities in many homes over Singapore are designer spotless arenas untouched by human hands after refurbishments except for making toasts and coffee. 

Yes, unlike other cities a majority of singles, couples or families are undomesticated, disinterested in Singapore; they could not and will not cook and eat at home. Services are expensive esp when dining out is not only a rampant lifestyle but a necessity and it supports rile complaints that cost of living is high-- actually an individually- caused event.

Exactly as Ani envisioned, with precise planning and customized implementation, frugal yet comfortable living is achievable in Singapore.


----------



## auss

ani_india said:


> Ask for a north indian meal ..it’s less than $10
> 
> May be you are correct…$1000 bucks might not be sufficient for avg Singaporeans but it’s sufficient for me and below ‘er my expenses in other countries
> 
> Germany : 850 (rent, Hamburg) + 600-700 euro monthly
> India : 18,000 (rent, Pune) + 25,000-30,000 Inr monthly
> US : 1100 (rent, Columbus) + 1000-1200 usd monthly
> UK : was in 2003-05..So numbers are irrelevant
> Singapore : Office Guest house - A master bedroom in a condo & I am paying only 650…office pays the rest + other expenses 1000-1200
> 
> I am not here to argue with any1…Please go through the all the post..Before coming to Singapore I wanted to know what would be the approx. monthly expenditures. ..having spent more than 2 months in Singapore I thought it’s a good idea to post my experiences…it might help someone else…I didn’t know folks ‘ll start arguing on everything..



Even I find Singapore expenses affordable...

We work it around 3500$- 4000$ monthly which includes

Rent : 2300
Grocery : 500
Kids Education : 320
Utility : 150
Broadband/Mobile/Cable : 150
Entertainment : 200$ ( Trips to Sentosa/Zoo etc)

We cook at home & have dinner outside/take away once in a week.Do note that these expenses also include our weekend outings...

Just a helpful information to those moving to Singapore...


----------



## lorgnette

Even I find Singapore expenses affordable...
I agree ......

do you find choices limited?


----------



## akshayajains

*Cost of living*

Hi,
Currently i am in london and planning to relocate to Singapore with Family- Note wife is house wife and 2 kids ( 5.5 yr and 4 yr) ..i got offer for 7000K Per month and having 11 year of experience..
I am not able to decide yet if it would be manageable and good to come to singapore with kids and family and wat would be saving and life style their..
u r help appreciated...


----------



## lorgnette

Your major expenses are schooling and accommodation. 

I recommend registering the kids in local school as the reputation/standard is high. Once you confirm a school, then decide on residence in the vicinity or not. Singapore is a small island.

Where is location of your workplace?


----------



## simonsays

lorgnette said:


> Your major expenses are schooling and accommodation.
> 
> I recommend registering the kids in local school as the reputation/standard is high. Once you confirm a school, then decide on residence in the vicinity or not. Singapore is a small island.
> 
> Where is location of your workplace?


you forgot, with the revised placement system, Locals come first, PRs come next, and non-SC/non-PRs come last .. if at all there are seats left .. 

Ministry of Education, Singapore: Primary One Registration: Allocation of Places

akshayajains: I don't know your line of work, but .. if you have 11 years experience, 7K SGD sounds a bit on the low side .. unless you are on perm employment, 13th Month, 18 days annual leave etc. etc.


----------



## raaju78

Dear All,

I am planning to come to singapore through visitor visa.will i able to get QC Welding inspector job in singapore?.please suggest me.

Regard's
S.Rajkumar
919941241288


----------



## akshayajains

Hi Thanks for same, My work place is Changi Business park and not on perm, this is on contract....let me know what do u say


----------



## wesmant

I think it depends on the line of work. 

I knew some ppl with more than 11 yrs exp not even getting close to 7k p.m., but I also know some other ppl with less than 10 yrs exp of different field are getting more than 10k p.m.

It depends on whih line you are in and what kid of profit you'll make for the company in your position. Job market in SG is very liquid.

Btw, if we talk abt 7k gross, meaning every other things you have to fork out yourself (apt rental, transport, kids school fees), i guess it's just enough to live a standard living. For those 3 items above you'll have to fork out ard 3.5 to 4k minimum.

If your company can pay for your apt at least, it'll be a great help to your pocket


----------



## ani_india

Almost five months gone, and now I have started loving Singapore... Just got my new P1 EP ....
Moved to a new studio (not exactly but kind of) ..only problem is my wife is still in UK..yet to get any job in singapore..

For those guys who are still looking for the expense question - if you want to live a decent life then you need to spent around 3000 pm (single only)


----------

